# Icsourcery



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Available now at sourceryrom.com

Oh yeah... first.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Available now at sourceryrom.com
> 
> Oh yeah... first.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks but this doesn't belong in the dev forum.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general as this isn't a ROM release thread just an informative thread.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I thought there was a release?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

This isn't going to be another insult thread. If you don't want this or have anything positive to post keep your drama out of here.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

yay roms

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't even understand what people actually have to insult???? The rom looks pretty sweet.. I'll give it a shot!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

No one was insulting anything unless thats the sad part. Interestingly the gapps was taken back down?


----------



## reuuin (Aug 1, 2011)

Was just going to ask if we could use the normal gapps..probably not. Any re-link?


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

found it http://files.sourceryrom.com/ICSourcery/gnex/mods/ICSourceryGappsPlus.zip


----------



## mrchambo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, alatedseraph...

jc


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

that was here http://www.droidforums.net/forum/sourcery/201592-icsourcery-version-1-0-release.html incase anyone is wondering


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

what's gapps plus? Can't use regular gapps?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

the OP of that thread had mentioned unique features. has anyone given this rom a spin yet and can comment on that?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Just from reading the OP it looks like this is basically a mash up of other roms with a ROM tools like app built in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Fuck this default notification tone, hahahaha, Scared the hell out of me.


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

booting now...ill reprot back


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems to be running pretty smoothly so far, restoring my apps now but there are definitely some additional tweaks in Sorcery - Like folders in apps. I'm going to have to dig around a bit, there are multiple menus and there are a few features that I had in AOKP that I haven't stumbled on yet.

Bicen


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

phooky said:


> the OP of that thread had mentioned unique features. has anyone given this rom a spin yet and can comment on that?


I booted it up and had every gapp except the market. Very strange.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

I think the Gapps plus is for the addition of google play and google play music? whereas gapps was probably built into the rom and they added the gapps plus for the market patch.


----------



## reuuin (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm loving it, just enough personal spin to give it a personal touch against the grain. Between gummy, liquid, aokp, and axiom we have a lot of great options. And this is a perfect addition!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually, I've almost got it back to my original configuration. Was able to install Nova and restore my setup. I'm still not sure if there is a way to remove the menu backdrop, maybe the tidbit they said would happen in the next patch?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

The ROM will be posted here tonight. Just got the word. This thread will be closed when it gets posted.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

sweeet glad to hear it and glad its released 
one question to those who installed it 
It has the market ?

edit :
nvm its called play store not market ha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't wait! I'm going to give it a try as soon as we have a thread here.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

AshG said:


> Can't wait! I'm going to give it a try as soon as we have a thread here.


meeeee to


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

AshG said:


> meeeee to


The Rootz Team won't let you download roms from non-Rootz forums?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...icsourcery-v10/


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Site pride. I enjoy showing devs they're welcome here by giving their hard work a try.


----------

